# Lyft Dallas Drivers FYI



## oohaygoog (Feb 20, 2019)

I am a new driver for lyft, so everyone else probably knows this. Yesterday morning in peak traffic, I took a man from Plano to Las Colinas to start his work day/. I have my own personal toll tag on my car. Had intended to take Bush tollway. He said it would be much quicker if we took Central (which was at a stand still) and then go LBJ to Las Colinas. He told me to get into the express (HOV) lane and take it also once we got onto LBJ/635. I got him there very quick and in time even though it was his fault he was running late. When I arrived home I found that Express lane is NOT like the toll road. The express lane costs roughly 75 cents a mile. He paid 21.00 for his lift ride. I, on the other hand got stuck personally with the express bill of 23.00. Not only did I not make anything, it cost me. On top of that he didn't even leave a tip. This was a guy who probably makes over 150k a year. Just to let everyone know never to take the express lane because it is not the same as the regular tolls. Wished I had known that. But, again it was only my second day.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And it's just not Express lanes, Lyft doesn't reimburse ANY tolls other than at DFW. At least not according to "Jorge" at "Lyft Support. 

As a relative newbie to this, I found that out the hard way last week when I spent over $8 on tolls on a 20-some dollar ride down 35E from Denton to 635/Montfort. Never again will I use toll lanes or roads for Lyft rides. Just need to tell the pax that due to Lyft not reimbursing me for tolls, we will be taking the slow route.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

What the hell? I had to look this up.

*How tolls work for drivers*
When giving a Lyft ride, you may pass through bridges, turnpikes, tunnels, or roads that incur tolls. While in a ride with a passenger, toll costs are automatically added to the passenger's fare. This means drivers pay tolls up front then get reimbursed for tolls when the passenger pays for the ride.

Ok, that sounds right.

*What tolls are not added to a passenger's fare?*
Drivers pay for tolls incurred before a driver taps to arrive or after the ride ends. Fees related to taking optional express or HOV lanes aren't paid for by passengers or reimbursed.

WTF? Why would these not be included?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> WTF? Why would these not be included?


Good question, right? Then again, not sure if this "Jorge" dude meant ALL tolled options or just Express/HOV lanes, but he did suggest me using "avoid toll roads" functionality in my navigation, so...

I haven't taken the time to go through all my Lyft fares to see if they've reimbursed me for "normal" toll road tolls or not. Guess I should. But at least Express/HOV lanes are out of the picture for me from now on.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Indeed. I'm either getting reimbursed, or I'm taking another route.

I usually have Waze set to avoid tolls. If the ride is long, I check to see if I can save time with the toll roads. If I can, I ask the pax if they want to take the toll road to save X minutes. I've mostly had those on Uber. To the best of the my knowledge, I've always been properly reimbursed. I've never taken an HOV or Express lane (and now I won't).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Express lanes and HOV lanes are not reimbursed because they are optional conveniences. Any regular tolls as a result of taking Lyft route should be reimbursed. I use toll roads in South Florida all the time, I usually get shorted in my reimbursement, put a message to them pointing it out and I eventually get paid.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Express lanes and HOV lanes are not reimbursed because they are optional conveniences. Any regular tolls as a result of taking Lyft route should be reimbursed. I use toll roads in South Florida all the time, I usually get shorted in my reimbursement, put a message to them pointing it out and I eventually get paid.


I've checked a few rides (DFW area) at random. The numbers always seemed to add up correctly. Seems weird that one would get shorted. Like they see certain charges, but not others? Edit: I've only checked my Uber rides. I don't know if I've gotten tolls on Lyft, other than at the DFW airport.


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport (Apr 12, 2017)

You have to keep submitting express lane reimbursment requests over and over again. Eventually you will find someone who will do it for you. OR you just call them


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I've checked a few rides (DFW area) at random. The numbers always seemed to add up correctly. Seems weird that one would get shorted. Like they see certain charges, but not others? Edit: I've only checked my Uber rides. I don't know if I've gotten tolls on Lyft, other than at the DFW airport.


I think in South Florida they are just using an older toll rate chart instead of the most current one. I bet most drivers never check to see it tolls reimbursed match actual tolls paid. I learned it on my first trip with a toll since I went to the website to print my receipts for tax purposes.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay... Just confirmed after this morning's rematch from DFW: Lyft does pay normal toll road tolls. Probably old news to many, but just wanted to correct my earlier statement.

Haven't checked my NTTA account yet whether they paid the actual tolls, so that remains to be seen. The amount they paid for this morning's ride seems about right, though.

Just need to avoid Express/tolled HOV lanes.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I like Lyft on a DFW rematch. I get a $3 charge from each pax, and only get charged a single $2 toll. Nice $4 profit for nothing. Uber only gives $2 for each pax at DFW.


----------

